# Pierce Arrow Shaft Drive  Info?



## ColsonTwinbar (Jun 30, 2009)

So, my cousin calls me and says that her boyfriend has a bike he would be interested in getting restored. I asked a few questions about it and it turns out he has a shaft drive Pierce Arrow that used to be his grandmothers. I'm supposed to check it out tomorrow and I'll take some pictures, from what I know it is missing the wheels, and a few other parts. Just wondering how many different shaft drives shaft drives they made, the only Pierce Arrows I've seen have been the kind with the flexing rear suspension. Also interested in the cost of parts and restoration of such a bike as well as value. 
thanks
-Nolan


----------



## pelletman (Jun 30, 2009)

Post some pictures and I'll give you some ideas..


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually it would be a Pierce bicycle, not a Pierce Arrow. The Pierce Arrow is the car....same company untill Emblem Mfg. took over Pierce bicycles.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jul 3, 2009)

So went and looked at the bike and it turns out it's a Columbia, the owner had searched shaft drive and the Pierce was the first to pop up. Heres some pic's













 I guess its a ladies model 59, if anyone has or knows where to get the remaining parts, the owner is game to spend the money to get it running again.


----------



## pelletman (Jul 5, 2009)

It is probably not worth doing that moneywise.  Parts will be extremely difficult to find, and will add up to well more than the bike is worth when and if you are done.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.  59 is 1898 I believe.


----------



## Fixedwheel (Jul 5, 2009)

Yup.. part it out, or stash it away as a parts bike. I'm sure there's folks out there in Ebay land that would kill for some of those bits and pieces.

Fixedwheel


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jul 5, 2009)

how much to get it rolling you think? The owner wanted to get it running at least, he not completely concerned with originality.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 5, 2009)

Is there a box of parts stashed anywhere?  The real tricky part will be the rear bevel gear and rear hub.  If that and the chainless-specific cranks are around you have a project!  You could get away with more modern hubs, stem, handlebars, etc.  Or just start with a teens or twenties parts bike.  It looks like this frame had a standard seatpost clamp.  Some chainless models used an internally expanding seatpost-like a stem- which could be a problem.  It's possible that a modern standard 90 degree bevel gear could mate up with the columbia driveshaft gear and be attached to a coaster hub.  I have not even flipped through the Boston Gear catalog to check, but it could be done.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 5, 2009)

There is a great story about restoring a chianless bike at:
http://www.fusionstudios.net/hill-climber/Album/hill-climber%20bicycle_story.html
A great bike, and a great story!


----------

